# Dare To Be - A Halloween Hottie 2007! (October 6th - November 1st)



## StereoXGirl (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi, everyone! The next challenge is Dare To Be - A Halloween Hottie 2007!

This is a special Dare To Be, chosen by the Mod Squad!

We figured, in honor of Halloween, we would have a special challenge for everyone to come up with their most creative Halloween looks!

There will be no voting for this challenge, as it is meant solely for FUN!




Feel free to post your own inspiration pics, and everyone who is interested is invited to enter! So get creative and enjoy yourselves!

**Note: The regular Dare To Be challenges will resume on October 20th, at the end of this challenge.**

*If you are thinking about entering this challenge, PLEASE READ THE FOLLOWING:*

THE RULES HAVE CHANGED!

Effective *immediately*, the following rules will be in place:

1. NO photo manipulation is allowed at all! 

_*What is Photo Manipulation and what does it include?*_

Well, you've probably seen some great photo manipulation by our very own mod, Daer0n. An example of her work is illustrated here:






This is probably the first thing that comes to mind when a lot of people hear the word "Photoshopped" or "Photo Manipulated", but a photo manipulation can be very subtle and include even slight changes like alterations to coloring or contrast. So even if you lighten your photo with a photo editing program, you may not think it counts as photo manipulation, but it does. Basically, if you use a photo editing program to alter your photo in _*any*_ way, it counts as photo manipulation. Therefore, for all Dare to Be competitions, you are only allowed to crop and/or resize your photo. That's it. 

2. Any pictures which appear to be suspect, will either be automatically disqualified if the member is asked and doesn't come clean. If after saying it's not touched in any way the picture still seems to be suspect, then the entry will be DQed anyway. (If need be, it will be made so all entries are approved by a Moderator first).

3. Voting will remain in place. There is not true sufficient evidence to back that consistent entries/winners are discouraging. Participation overall still lacks, which we hope will change very soon!

*Have fun and enjoy the challenge!*


----------



## Lia (Oct 6, 2007)

Cool


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 6, 2007)

soud fun


----------



## Kathy (Oct 6, 2007)

Woo hoo!! Sounds fun! Maybe I'll try this one since there's no voting and if I can fix my camera!


----------



## purpleRain (Oct 6, 2007)

Well, my last entry has very "Halloween" to me hehe!!!



But maybe not a hottie though. More scary it was.

It's a shame we don't have real



in Holland... what exactly you girls do? You go to big theme parties all across town or what? Sounds like fun to me!!

I know the kids go 'hunting' for candy haha.


----------



## Insensitive. (Oct 6, 2007)

I dont know if i will be entering this one. I was hoping wit would be something different. I out my all into my last one, and now it seems as tho my last one would have fit this one better!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Oct 7, 2007)

fun!


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 7, 2007)

This theme is basically "Your Halloween Look". It can be sexy, creepy, pretty....anything. Just a DTB to showcase all the fun Halloween Makeup.

PurpleRain- Halloween is my fave Holiday. People get dressed up and either hit up costume parties or they go to clubs. Kids go trick or treating door to door for candy. The week of Halloween is actually celebrated almost everynight (in San Francisco) there is a Party to got to. It never occured to me that the rest of the World doesn't celebrate like us Americans!!


----------



## rocksinger007 (Oct 8, 2007)

maybe I'll consider entering this one since no one's being judged....to be honest I wish we could do away with the voting and just support each other in makeup creativity!



)


----------



## enyadoresme (Oct 8, 2007)

so...it's a halloween theme....or just like your mu for the costume you're wearing?

like for example....my halloween costume is a fairy....so i'm showing fairy themed makeup??


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 8, 2007)

Exactly!! There is no specified theme other than what your costume is.


----------



## MissMissy (Oct 8, 2007)

i dont think im going to enter this one... but best of luck to the rest!Look forward to the pics


----------



## Karren (Oct 8, 2007)

I do have a business trip this week!!!



Guess I could paint myself orange and put a candle in my mouth!! hehe


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Oct 8, 2007)

I told my mom i was going to pornstar for Halloween as an excuse to were deep dark smokey eyes and big pink/nude lips!


----------



## Insensitive. (Oct 8, 2007)

Ok so if we've just done two "Holloween" scary themes, What are we going to do when it is actually holloween? lol thanksgiving? wow that would be interesting, i think im round enough to be a turkey. lmao.


----------



## Manda (Oct 8, 2007)

Sounds fun, I think most of us will be posting pics of ourselves in our costumes anyways!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok so if we've just done two "Holloween" scary themes, What are we going to do when it is actually holloween? lol thanksgiving? wow that would be interesting, i think im round enough to be a turkey. lmao. The next theme will be chosen by Liz2, winner of D2B - A Pussycat Doll. So that's entirely up to her.


----------



## fawp (Oct 8, 2007)

I was afraid I wouldn't be able to dress up this year so I'm excited about this challenge. Even if I don't get to go out, I'll still try out a new look.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 8, 2007)

Great idea!! I wanted to do a Mardi Gras mask on my face, well our make up artist was going to do it, but I think it takes too long to do and I am not going anywhere special Halloween night.


----------



## Claire_CD (Oct 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I do have a business trip this week!!!



Guess I could paint myself orange and put a candle in my mouth!! hehe lol, milk just shot out my nose.
I'm thinking of going out in Fancy Dress Fever Fairytale Costume from Wonderland Party Fancy Dress 27063

So I may supply some pics.


----------



## Karren (Oct 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Claire_CD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol, milk just shot out my nose.
I'm thinking of going out in Fancy Dress Fever Fairytale Costume from Wonderland Party Fancy Dress 27063

So I may supply some pics.






That will teach you to drink and surf!! lol


----------



## Jessica (Oct 9, 2007)

This is really cool!!! I love the DTB's but I never post because I don't want to be voted on in fear of getting 0 votes. So I might just have to post my halloween pic here. It might be something simple but at least I can say I have done a DTB....lmao...cant wait to see pics....yay!!!


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 9, 2007)

I still have no idea what I plan on being for Halloween


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm too broke to buy myself a costume...haha. I'm going to have to dig through my closet and _make _one. Oohh I do have this sexy schoolgirl outfit...not too sure if that's Halloweenish or more like porn-ish. LOL.


----------



## KellyB (Oct 9, 2007)

bah humbug (oh that's Christmas).....I never dress up. I'm in nurse costume every day but I like to see what others wear. I used to dress up every year. I don't even remember why I quit. boo.


----------



## niksaki (Oct 9, 2007)

oh cant wait to see what people come up with for this, we dont 'celebrate' halloween over here in oz so it would be weird for me to dress up or anything LMAO


----------



## ivette (Oct 9, 2007)

sounds like it is going to be a good one


----------



## Manda (Oct 9, 2007)

Awww no pics yet???!!! My costume came in tomorrow so MAYBE (if I'm not too tired from school) I'll do it tonight...but don't hold me to that lol


----------



## farris2 (Oct 10, 2007)

looking forward to the entries!


----------



## Karren (Oct 10, 2007)

OK... here are mine..... Don't laugh... too much... The she devil made me do it!! hehe It was fun... had some free time on a business trip!! Bet your glad your not staying in the same hotel I am!! lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 10, 2007)

That looks like so much fun, Karren!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome job!!

I still need to do this one


----------



## Bexy (Oct 10, 2007)

Love it, Karren. You have the cutest little mischievious smile.


----------



## Manda (Oct 10, 2007)

Cute Karren! I was too lazy last night


----------



## MissPout (Oct 10, 2007)

awesome karen!


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 10, 2007)

Love it Karren!! I almost bought that wig...hahah. I love your poses.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Oct 10, 2007)

I can't decide how I want to do this. Just orange and black makeup? Turn myself into a human jack o latern? Someone give me an idea!


----------



## Karren (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks, all..... Had some glue on fangs that did not work out.... have to have a huh overbite to use them... but ended up with fangs and lipstick all over the place... lol And then while driving out to work this morning at 5am it dawned on me ..... I have a set of matching gloves with that costume!!!! Ohhh Nooooo" Too bad but I'm not going through the hours it took to get ready!! Tonight i'm going out and not as a devil!!

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Love it Karren!! I almost bought that wig...hahah. I love your poses. Walmart on the way down for like $6.00 lol The horns are attached but one was colapsed... and I didn't feel like tearing it apart..... So It's not perfect but close enough...


----------



## Aprill (Oct 10, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!! Karren I love it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gs. (Oct 10, 2007)

karren, you definitly should have walked out of your room and around the hotel like that



haha



but great entry btw.


----------



## Lia (Oct 10, 2007)

Cool outfit, Karren!

When my arab outfit gets done, i'll post my pics as Arabic rural beauty (not the belly dance 'traditional' outfit, but something more like a vest)


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Oct 10, 2007)

You look great!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OK... here are mine..... Don't laugh... too much... The she devil made me do it!! hehe It was fun... had some free time on a business trip!! Bet your glad your not staying in the same hotel I am!! lol 
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2063/...175d5cd4d9.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2133/...03944ef173.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2199/...150b66b0a6.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2113/...de799e5b08.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2018/...ab56993d28.jpg

Devilicious!


----------



## hollyxann (Oct 11, 2007)

i finally decided on my costume...so this weekend im gonna try to go and pick up most of the stuff i need for it and hopefully i will get to do a practice run with at least the makeup

but i cant tell you yet what im going as....you'll just have to wait.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 11, 2007)

I was at a costume store the other day, and we were talking about how short the costumes are this year!! All cleavage and short skirt. Not all of us can fit in those!! Unless we are ok with our butt hanging out!!


----------



## hollyxann (Oct 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *saintcloudgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was at a costume store the other day, and we were talking about how short the costumes are this year!! All cleavage and short skirt. Not all of us can fit in those!! Unless we are ok with our butt hanging out!! i agree and me being 21 i see that. my costume is a classic...not too skimpy.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 11, 2007)

Good for you....I know the guys are happy this year though with all that cleavage and butt showing!! I want to dress as a Halo Master Chief in pink....I know it's different. Never liked to play on x-box till I met my husband, now that's our play time!!


----------



## fawp (Oct 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm too broke to buy myself a costume...haha. I'm going to have to dig through my closet and _make _one. Oohh I do have this sexy schoolgirl outfit...not too sure if that's Halloweenish or more like porn-ish. LOL. Halloweenish has become porn-ish! 
Looking good, Karen! Love the wig...


----------



## Jessica (Oct 12, 2007)

Great costume Karren!!!!


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 12, 2007)

hah at the porn-ish costume, haloween is the holiday where all guys dress like girls and all girls dress like sluts lol (and damnit its fun!)


----------



## Karren (Oct 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Liz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hah at the porn-ish costume, haloween is the holiday where all guys dress like girls and all girls dress like sluts lol (and damnit its fun!) Correction.... All the guys dress like sluts too.... exccept me....




After all Halloween is the crossdressers unoficial national holiday!!!


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 12, 2007)

Great job Karren! I love the lashes.


----------



## Karren (Oct 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Pinklady77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great job Karren! I love the lashes. Thanks!! I love those lashes.. Felt like I had butterflys on my eye lids!! Lol. But they went on nicely.. I think mainly because I had mascara on my eye lashes where as when I've tried falsies before its always been without mascara...


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Oct 12, 2007)

very fun karren!


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OK... here are mine..... Don't laugh... too much... The she devil made me do it!! hehe It was fun... had some free time on a business trip!! Bet your glad your not staying in the same hotel I am!! lol 
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2063/...175d5cd4d9.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2133/...03944ef173.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2199/...150b66b0a6.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2113/...de799e5b08.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2018/...ab56993d28.jpg

i lovvvvvvvvvvvve it


----------



## fawp (Oct 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks!! I love those lashes.. Felt like I had butterflys on my eye lids!! Lol. But they went on nicely.. I think mainly because I had mascara on my eye lashes where as when I've tried falsies before its always been without mascara... Having mascara on BEFORE helps? Where they curled, too?


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Oct 12, 2007)

_Great entry Karren Hutton!



_

I'm excited to see some more entries!


----------



## KristieTX (Oct 14, 2007)

Great job, Karren! Can't wait to see more entries.


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Oct 14, 2007)

Where are the other entries?????

I went to a costume party on Friday so I should have pictures soon!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bbprincess2147* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Where are the other entries?????
I went to a costume party on Friday so I should have pictures soon!!

Can't wait to see!




I'm hoping people are waiting 'til last minute to post their entries! lol. I KNOW a lot of the beautiful ladies here were planning on dressing up for Halloween! I'd love to see their looks!


----------



## Manda (Oct 15, 2007)

I went to Oktoberfest yesterday and dressed up, I'll be wearing this for Halloween too. Oh and that's my friend Jacki with me


----------



## Karren (Oct 15, 2007)

WOW Two hot looking frauleins for sure!!! Great costume Manda!!! Love the stockings!!!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Manda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I went to Oktoberfest yesterday and dressed up, I'll be wearing this for Halloween too. Oh and that's my friend Jacki with me




http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...s/DSC00254.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...s/DSC00258.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...s/DSC00239.jpg

You both look great!


----------



## Manda (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice costumes!!


----------



## arguelloam (Oct 15, 2007)

Gonna give this one a try.....


----------



## Sreyomac (Oct 15, 2007)

Manda your costume is smokin' hot! Love the stockings!


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 15, 2007)

Manda! You look adorable, great figure too!!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Oct 15, 2007)

wow amanda YOU LOOK ADORABLE!


----------



## purpleRain (Oct 15, 2007)

Pretty !!! very sexy outfit, Manda.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice costumes!!! you both look awesome.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Manda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I went to Oktoberfest yesterday and dressed up, I'll be wearing this for Halloween too. Oh and that's my friend Jacki with me




http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...s/DSC00254.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...s/DSC00258.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...s/DSC00239.jpg

Very Cute!


----------



## lovefe (Oct 16, 2007)

u look adorable manda


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 16, 2007)

I love it Manda... you and your friend pulled it off amazingly.

Where was the Oktoberfest taken place at?


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Oct 16, 2007)

_Very cute Manda!



_


----------



## Manda (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone, you guys are too awesome! Celly- At Alpine Village in Torrance, they also have one in Huntington Beach, I hear it's like a huge OC party there lol. I think we might be going back Friday night, that will be funner since it won't be *family day* (my bf needsto turn 21 already!)


----------



## magosienne (Oct 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Manda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I went to Oktoberfest yesterday and dressed up, I'll be wearing this for Halloween too. Oh and that's my friend Jacki with me




http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...s/DSC00254.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...s/DSC00258.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...s/DSC00239.jpg

you look adorable !


----------



## bella1342 (Oct 17, 2007)

Manda, you look awesome!


----------



## Manda (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you guys, but C'mon I want to see more costumes, post!!! lol Are me and Karren the only weirdos that dress up BEFORE Halloween? lol


----------



## lglala84 (Oct 17, 2007)

Manda you look so cute and sexy and I loved your stockings with the outfit


----------



## KellyB (Oct 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Manda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I went to Oktoberfest yesterday and dressed up, I'll be wearing this for Halloween too. Oh and that's my friend Jacki with me





http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...s/DSC00254.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...s/DSC00258.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...s/DSC00239.jpg

Manda. You look hot honey. Now bring me a beer dammit!





Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OK... here are mine..... Don't laugh... too much... The she devil made me do it!! hehe It was fun... had some free time on a business trip!! Bet your glad your not staying in the same hotel I am!! lol Karren, you sexy devil!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 17, 2007)

oh damn manda! thats hot, the bf musta loved it!


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Manda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I went to Oktoberfest yesterday and dressed up, I'll be wearing this for Halloween too. Oh and that's my friend Jacki with me




http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...s/DSC00254.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...s/DSC00258.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...s/DSC00239.jpg

cute &amp; sexy


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 18, 2007)

very interesting and original both looks awesome


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 18, 2007)

Karren I love the costume!!! Those lashes are just perfect!

Manda, you look HOT!!! You have the perfect figure for that costume.


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 18, 2007)

Manda: You looked so cute! Love the pigtails.


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's one...I decided to re-create the Alexander McQueen MAC face...
























I used: Revlon TM, MAC Clear Blue Sky Pigment, Ardell Black Brow Pencil, UD 24/7 Black eyeliner, Ardell Lashes, Benefit "You're getting warmer" blush, Benefit "Bashful" Lipstick


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 18, 2007)

I love the color of that blue. Nice job.


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank You! Not exactly the same as the pic...but kinda close.


----------



## gissette_c (Oct 18, 2007)

CLEOPATRA...

I tried my Cleopatra look yesterdayâ€¦ I did a thin line first, then added more liner to make it thicker, I think the thicker line looks A LOT betterâ€¦(here are pics of both)

What suggestions do you girls have for me, cuz I still donâ€™t love it 100%. Should I go even thicker? Different design? Colors? Etcâ€¦..

Me Before






Thin Line















Thicker Line


----------



## Kathy (Oct 18, 2007)

Very cool ladies!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 18, 2007)

Perfect, Manders! I think you were dead-on!





I love the outfit, gissette! I think your makeup looks great with the costume! The only suggestion I can think of to make if you're not content with this look is maybe try it with some bright eyeshadows? I think it looks great the way it is, though...


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Oct 18, 2007)

_BeneBaby I love the blue you used, you look beautiful!



_

gissette I love the Cleopatra makeup you did, you look fantastic!


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi,

Manders, I see what you mean about the model's color (more green based), but the blue you used looks great.

Gissette, I like the thinner line because the e/s is softer. Anyway, you make a beautilful Cleopatra. Congrats, job well done.


----------



## geminisoulkiss (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh this sounds like fun!!!!


----------



## Lia (Oct 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *gissette_c* /img/forum/go_quote.gif CLEOPATRA...
I tried my Cleopatra look yesterdayâ€¦ I did a thin line first, then added more liner to make it thicker, I think the thicker line looks A LOT betterâ€¦(here are pics of both)

What suggestions do you girls have for me, cuz I still donâ€™t love it 100%. Should I go even thicker? Different design? Colors? Etcâ€¦..

Me Before

http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/5735/cimg4316va3.jpg

Thin Line

http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/8...img4334aj6.jpg

Thicker Line

http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/4...img4342dm7.jpg

That's very cool! Maybe you could use the same inspiration that Amanda (BeneBaby) used, but instead of doing a light blue, an aqua or another green/blue metallic color - i think it'd suit you better than the light blue.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *gissette_c* /img/forum/go_quote.gif CLEOPATRA...
I tried my Cleopatra look yesterdayâ€¦ I did a thin line first, then added more liner to make it thicker, I think the thicker line looks A LOT betterâ€¦(here are pics of both)

What suggestions do you girls have for me, cuz I still donâ€™t love it 100%. Should I go even thicker? Different design? Colors? Etcâ€¦..

Me Before

http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/5735/cimg4316va3.jpg

Thin Line

http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/8...img4334aj6.jpg

Thicker Line

http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/4...img4342dm7.jpg

Your makeup and costume look good!


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 19, 2007)

great job


----------



## MindySue (Oct 19, 2007)

Manders I love it but I don't love the blue..the blue in the original pic is just so beautiful compared to the bright one you used


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Manders I love it but I don't love the blue..the blue in the original pic is just so beautiful compared to the bright one you used Yeah...the blue in the original is more minty. I like it better too. The Clear Blue Sky Pigment is pretty bold...I like it but not all over.


----------



## enyadoresme (Oct 19, 2007)

i love karrens outfit it made me smile lol


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 19, 2007)

manda, you look gorgeous!

ladies, you all look awesome! I love the cleopatra make up, seems like it's going to be popular this year!


----------



## Manda (Oct 19, 2007)

It looks great Manders! It may not be the same blue but I think it looks gorgeous still, I love the last pic, gives me goosebumps its so awesome looking.

You make a beautiful Cleopatra Gissette, awesome costume!


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 20, 2007)

Benebaby, I love this look! Aside from the slight difference in color, you got the look dead-on!

Gissette, I love the Cleopatra costume! I prefer the thicker liner. Looks more Egyptian to me.


----------



## Princess07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Awesome thread


----------



## Sheikah (Oct 20, 2007)

I would have loved to post my costume but the makeup is going to be pretty elaborate and I don't want to do it for fun now hahaha. I know this is supposed to be until yesterday but I guess I'll post on the 26th when I go party!

BTW, great looks girls! I personally love Karren's... so funky!


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 20, 2007)

Amanda: You look great! You always do an amazing job..I think I've loved every look I've ever seen from you





Gissette: You look so pretty...very cleopatra!


----------



## dentaldee (Oct 20, 2007)

Ok..........here's my dorky entry........friends called us at 6pm last night asking if we wanted to go to a Halloween party/fundraiser last night!!!! This is what I managed to scramble together in 2 hours!!!!!!!!! I'm supposed to be a goth fairy ( I had wings laying around the house) excuse the close up pics.....they are kinda messy b/c I took the pics when we got home at 2am!!! I threw in a pic of Bruce just for fun!!! He's a murdered tourist in Mexico.....he had a polaroid camera around his neck too!!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Oct 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok..........here's my dorky entry........friends called us at 6pm last night asking if we wanted to go to a Halloween party/fundraiser last night!!!! This is what I managed to scramble together in 2 hours!!!!!!!!! I supposed to be a goth fairy ( I had wings laying around the house) excuse the close up pics.....they are kinda messy b/c I took the pics when we got home at 2am!!! I threw in a pic of Bruce just for fun!!! He's a murdered tourist in Mexico.....he had a polaroid camera around his neck too!!
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...loweeneye2.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...lloweeneye.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...-halloween.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...pphpoCi6HR.jpg

_Cool idea! I love the way you did your eyeliner!



_


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 21, 2007)

The Halloween Hottie has now been extended to *November 1st* so everyone can have a better chance to show off their Halloween looks!


----------



## glamadelic (Oct 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The Halloween Hottie has now been extended to *November 1st* so everyone can have a better chance to show off their Halloween looks!



Yes! Now I can actually enter! Can't wait to see everyone's halloween looks!


----------



## KellyB (Oct 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's one...I decided to re-create the Alexander McQueen MAC face... Awesome job Manders.

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok..........here's my dorky entry........friends called us at 6pm last night asking if we wanted to go to a Halloween party/fundraiser last night!!!! This is what I managed to scramble together in 2 hours!!!!!!!!! I'm supposed to be a goth fairy ( I had wings laying around the house) excuse the close up pics.....they are kinda messy b/c I took the pics when we got home at 2am!!! I threw in a pic of Bruce just for fun!!! He's a murdered tourist in Mexico.....he had a polaroid camera around his neck too!! I like it!!!!!!!!! Damn good for 2 hours.

Originally Posted by *gissette_c* /img/forum/go_quote.gif CLEOPATRA...
I tried my Cleopatra look yesterdayâ€¦ I did a thin line first, then added more liner to make it thicker, I think the thicker line looks A LOT betterâ€¦(here are pics of both)

What suggestions do you girls have for me, cuz I still donâ€™t love it 100%. Should I go even thicker? Different design? Colors? Etcâ€¦..

I think you did a fantastic job but I don't think you could go wrong with even more liner.


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi,

Dee you and Bruce look great. I certainly hope you had a great time.


----------



## hollyxann (Oct 21, 2007)

im lovin the looks so far.


----------



## purpleRain (Oct 21, 2007)

@ Manders, I like the blush, very soft!

I didn't know cleopatra is very halloween...?! But it looks good anyway! both!


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 21, 2007)

Great looks. Anyone trying out the MAC Halloween looks this year?


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Oct 22, 2007)

nice job ladies!


----------



## fawp (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm so glad the deadline was extended! I've been having some computer problems and I was afraid I would miss the deadline. My cheek color was a lot brighter in real life but I still like how it turned out.

My version of MAC's Zombie Chic.





















Face:

Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer

Neutrogena 3-in-1 Concealer

Urban Decay Surreal Skin Liquid Foundation

Cheeks:

Urban Decay Blush - Score

Eyes:

UDPP

NYX Single Shadow - Hot Pink (all over)

NYX Single Shadow - Cherry (lid)

NYX Single Shadow - Rust (crease)

Loreal HIP Color Truth Creme Liner - Black

Ardell Lashes

Lips:

Neutrogena 3-in-1 Concealer


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm so glad the deadline was extended! I've been having some computer problems and I was afraid I would miss the deadline. My cheek color was a lot brighter in real life but I still like how it turned out.
My version of MAC's Zombie Chic.

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/a...p/untitled.jpg

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/a...Makeup/015.jpg

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/a...Makeup/018.jpg

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/a...Makeup/037.jpg

I love the eyeshadow that you used!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm so glad the deadline was extended! I've been having some computer problems and I was afraid I would miss the deadline. My cheek color was a lot brighter in real life but I still like how it turned out.
My version of MAC's Zombie Chic.

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/a...p/untitled.jpg

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/a...Makeup/015.jpg

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/a...Makeup/018.jpg

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/a...Makeup/037.jpg

Fantastic!


----------



## fawp (Oct 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love the eyeshadow that you used!




Oh, poo! I forgot to list what I used. I'll go back and edit that.

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Fantastic! Thanks!!


----------



## Karren (Oct 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh, poo! I forgot to list what I used. I'll go back and edit that.
Thanks!!

I forgot tooo... Ohh well!! Ya still look great!!!

Karren

Hey my doggie want's to get in on this too!!! lol


----------



## farris2 (Oct 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Manda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I went to Oktoberfest yesterday and dressed up, I'll be wearing this for Halloween too. Oh and that's my friend Jacki with me




http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...s/DSC00254.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...s/DSC00258.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...s/DSC00239.jpg

Those are awesome Manda!

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's one...I decided to re-create the Alexander McQueen MAC face...

http://a248.e.akamai.net/www.maccosm...cqueen_390.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...y/100_5677.jpg

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...y/100_5666.jpg

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...y/100_5673.jpg

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...y/100_5668.jpg
I used: Revlon TM, MAC Clear Blue Sky Pigment, Ardell Black Brow Pencil, UD 24/7 Black eyeliner, Ardell Lashes, Benefit "You're getting warmer" blush, Benefit "Bashful" Lipstick
Beautiful Manders!


----------



## fawp (Oct 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I forgot tooo... Ohh well!! Ya still look great!!!
Karren

Hey my doggie want's to get in on this too!!! lol

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2124/...a6cdc04374.jpg

Aww! What a cutie! His headband matches your wig.


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 24, 2007)

OMG I'm in love with your dog, Karren!


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 24, 2007)

CUTE DOG!! I am mad with mine right now, he ran away and I had to pay the pound almost $100 to get him out!! He is grounded for Halloween!


----------



## KristieTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Everyone has done an amazing job!



I will take a pic on Halloween and post it. I haven't decided on my costume exactly yet, but I will know by this weekend what I am doing.


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm so glad the deadline was extended! I've been having some computer problems and I was afraid I would miss the deadline. My cheek color was a lot brighter in real life but I still like how it turned out.
My version of MAC's Zombie Chic.

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/a...p/untitled.jpg

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/a...Makeup/015.jpg

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/a...Makeup/018.jpg

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/a...Makeup/037.jpg

Face:

Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer

Neutrogena 3-in-1 Concealer

Urban Decay Surreal Skin Liquid Foundation

Cheeks:

Urban Decay Blush - Score

Eyes:

UDPP

NYX Single Shadow - Hot Pink (all over)

NYX Single Shadow - Cherry (lid)

NYX Single Shadow - Rust (crease)

Loreal HIP Color Truth Creme Liner - Black

Ardell Lashes

Lips:

Neutrogena 3-in-1 Concealer

Wow!!! How did I manage not to see this?? Good job, Faith-Abigail!



I gotta try this look...I have those three NYX shadows you used! They look amazing!
Punctured, I think you'll be happier with what you ordered...NYX from cherryculture, right? I like the pattern you came up with...it's so creative! I can't wait to see it with your new colors...


----------



## fawp (Oct 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow!!! How did I manage not to see this?? Good job, Faith-Abigail!



I gotta try this look...I have those three NYX shadows you used! They look amazing!
Punctured, I think you'll be happier with what you ordered...NYX from cherryculture, right? I like the pattern you came up with...it's so creative! I can't wait to see it with your new colors...





Thanks! It was actually a lot easier than I though it would be. I like how it turned out but I wish I'd made my cheek color a little stronger and added some more cracks. Good luck with yours!


----------



## gs. (Oct 27, 2007)

im done mine





i chose to be amy winehouse,

because i got bored, and all of a sudden did my hair like her,

than i decided to do my hair like her too



.

haha so here are my pictures (help me chose which one to use as my entry please



.. and also may i please have feed back [good or BAD] thanks so much!)

inspiration:






my pictures: [i numbered it so its easier to get help on which one i should pic



.]

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 27, 2007)

wow, thats a lot of pics...i like the second or third one


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *gs.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im done mine




i chose to be amy winehouse,

because i got bored, and all of a sudden did my hair like her,

than i decided to do my hair like her too



.

haha so here are my pictures (help me chose which one to use as my entry please



.. and also may i please have feed back [good or BAD] thanks so much!)

inspiration:

http://www.smh.com.au/ffximage/2007/..._300x442,0.jpg

my pictures: [i numbered it so its easier to get help on which one i should pic



.]

1. http://i24.tinypic.com/1rf14z.jpg

2. http://i24.tinypic.com/2z5sua9.jpg

3. http://i20.tinypic.com/29p42lt.jpg

4. http://i23.tinypic.com/e27lw.jpg

5. http://i22.tinypic.com/wlxctl.jpg

6. http://i22.tinypic.com/2e3s5ld.jpg

7. http://i22.tinypic.com/21boxw9.jpg

8. http://i24.tinypic.com/w9ka5h.jpg

9. http://i21.tinypic.com/mb6cus.jpg

10. http://i20.tinypic.com/2wez8ch.jpg

11. http://i23.tinypic.com/iftq9l.jpg

12. http://i22.tinypic.com/k3rnf7.jpg

13. http://i20.tinypic.com/4viwl5.jpg

14. http://i24.tinypic.com/2hyz0n5.jpg

15. http://i22.tinypic.com/2efsxkx.jpg

16. http://i24.tinypic.com/2q83338.jpg

17. http://i20.tinypic.com/11m6u76.jpg

18. http://i23.tinypic.com/293fv9i.jpg






3rd one.


----------



## Kathy (Oct 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *gs.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im done mine




i chose to be amy winehouse,

because i got bored, and all of a sudden did my hair like her,

than i decided to do my hair like her too



.

haha so here are my pictures (help me chose which one to use as my entry please



.. and also may i please have feed back [good or BAD] thanks so much!)

inspiration:

http://www.smh.com.au/ffximage/2007/..._300x442,0.jpg

my pictures: [i numbered it so its easier to get help on which one i should pic



.]

1. http://i24.tinypic.com/1rf14z.jpg

2. http://i24.tinypic.com/2z5sua9.jpg

3. http://i20.tinypic.com/29p42lt.jpg

4. http://i23.tinypic.com/e27lw.jpg

5. http://i22.tinypic.com/wlxctl.jpg

6. http://i22.tinypic.com/2e3s5ld.jpg

7. http://i22.tinypic.com/21boxw9.jpg

8. http://i24.tinypic.com/w9ka5h.jpg

9. http://i21.tinypic.com/mb6cus.jpg

10. http://i20.tinypic.com/2wez8ch.jpg

11. http://i23.tinypic.com/iftq9l.jpg

12. http://i22.tinypic.com/k3rnf7.jpg

13. http://i20.tinypic.com/4viwl5.jpg

14. http://i24.tinypic.com/2hyz0n5.jpg

15. http://i22.tinypic.com/2efsxkx.jpg

16. http://i24.tinypic.com/2q83338.jpg

17. http://i20.tinypic.com/11m6u76.jpg

18. http://i23.tinypic.com/293fv9i.jpg






I like the 2nd or 3rd one too! I'm no pro, but I thought you did a great job! Right down to the mole! LOL! Now, just don't start doing heroin like her! LMAO!!


----------



## jlowe86 (Oct 28, 2007)

YAY!!! I got to dress up for work today and I was candy corn lol it was so silly but I thought it looked sooo cute. I really liked the way my makeup came out!!



Let me know what you guys think!

I used:

Revlon Colorstay Foundation in Ivory

L'Oreal Bare Naturale Finishing Powder

UDPP

MAC e/s in gesso

Max Factor e/s trio in Queen Bee

Ben Nye e/s in Sun Yellow

L'Oreal Lineur Intense in Carbon Black

Mod Lashes

Max Factor orange from Queen Bee on my cheeks

Revlon Super Lustrous l/g in Coral


----------



## Karren (Oct 28, 2007)

WOW...jlowe... You look fantastic!! Love the colors and how they match your outfit!!! And those candy corn earrings are sooo cool!!


----------



## JennyMcL (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok since there is no voting, here are three of my cat costume. I wore it with a different top as well, but I think the all black costume looks best. There is no good shot of my tail unfortunately.


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Oct 28, 2007)

Love your eye makeup especially jlowe. They had orange and black hose like yours next to the flame pantyhose I bought.


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 28, 2007)

I was too cheap to spend $30-$50 on a costume for one night, so I just wore black &amp; bought some cat ears, tail, &amp; bow tie. This is my first attempt at wearing fake lashes &amp; I think it came out pretty good.











I'm wearing BE bare minerals in medium beige, warmth, &amp; mineral veil. Milani Almondine all over my lids, up to my brow. Milani Storm on lid &amp; Milani Silver Bullet in Crease. Plus, Milani Illusion on browbone. These are Wild Lashes #114 lashes that you buy in the Halloween aisles &amp; I have Maybelline Lash Stylist in Very Black on. I have Milani Pink Craze blush on &amp; Dior lipstick in Box Office Beige.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 29, 2007)

lol you guys all look amazing. Here in oz we don't really 'do' halloween so yah.. I can't even think of who I'd try to go as!

buy seriously you guys look really cool! dressing up is so much fun!


----------



## Lia (Oct 29, 2007)

I was planning on posting pics of my belly dance costume that i performed with yesterday... But then, i forgot to take the camera with me before the presentation *so i could take pics of myself dressed* and after... I forgot the blue caftan on the theatre (i hope someone finds it and return it to me)

So i'm gonna post pics of the performance on a separate thread


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Oct 29, 2007)

ok i did my sister in laws makeup for halloween im going to do hr all white though...so on halloween will have the look complete but she was going for a dead prom queen type dead cinderlla.


----------



## MissPout (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## fawp (Oct 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *gs.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im done mine




i chose to be amy winehouse,

because i got bored, and all of a sudden did my hair like her,

than i decided to do my hair like her too



.

haha so here are my pictures (help me chose which one to use as my entry please



.. and also may i please have feed back [good or BAD] thanks so much!)

inspiration:

http://www.smh.com.au/ffximage/2007/..._300x442,0.jpg

my pictures: [i numbered it so its easier to get help on which one i should pic



.]

1. http://i24.tinypic.com/1rf14z.jpg

2. http://i24.tinypic.com/2z5sua9.jpg

3. http://i20.tinypic.com/29p42lt.jpg

4. http://i23.tinypic.com/e27lw.jpg

5. http://i22.tinypic.com/wlxctl.jpg

6. http://i22.tinypic.com/2e3s5ld.jpg

7. http://i22.tinypic.com/21boxw9.jpg

8. http://i24.tinypic.com/w9ka5h.jpg

9. http://i21.tinypic.com/mb6cus.jpg

10. http://i20.tinypic.com/2wez8ch.jpg

11. http://i23.tinypic.com/iftq9l.jpg

12. http://i22.tinypic.com/k3rnf7.jpg

13. http://i20.tinypic.com/4viwl5.jpg

14. http://i24.tinypic.com/2hyz0n5.jpg

15. http://i22.tinypic.com/2efsxkx.jpg

16. http://i24.tinypic.com/2q83338.jpg

17. http://i20.tinypic.com/11m6u76.jpg

18. http://i23.tinypic.com/293fv9i.jpg






I like this! You did a great job; plus, you look so much better than Amy Winehouse. A lot less crackwhorish...but in a good way.

Originally Posted by *Pinklady77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was too cheap to spend $30-$50 on a costume for one night, so I just wore black &amp; bought some cat ears, tail, &amp; bow tie. This is my first attempt at wearing fake lashes &amp; I think it came out pretty good.
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...6-DSCI2023.JPG

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...6-DSCI2032.JPG

I'm wearing BE bare minerals in medium beige, warmth, &amp; mineral veil. Milani Almondine all over my lids, up to my brow. Milani Storm on lid &amp; Milani Silver Bullet in Crease. Plus, Milani Illusion on browbone. These are Wild Lashes #114 lashes that you buy in the Halloween aisles &amp; I have Maybelline Lash Stylist in Very Black on. I have Milani Pink Craze blush on &amp; Dior lipstick in Box Office Beige.

Those ears are so cute! Nice job with the smokey eye, as well.


----------



## LilDee (Oct 29, 2007)

My brick house costume!





Sorry for the bad quality in the pics :S

Attachment 36930Attachment 36931Attachment 36932


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 29, 2007)

Everyone looks wonderful! Unfortunately, I'm not going to b able to do a costume this year.


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Faith Abigail!


----------



## hollyxann (Oct 30, 2007)

great looks ladies...

i just uploaded pics on my computer so hopefully ill have mine posted shortly.

**EDIT**

here are my pics from halloween...i made my costume from a bed sheet. even my earrings were made by my mom. and i had to dress for the elements...long sleeve shirt was not supposed to be included...however it was cold and the party was outside.


----------



## XSeanBeeX (Oct 30, 2007)

So this year I decided to be a bag of Jelly Beans!!! heres some pix...hope you guys enjoy em!!!!


----------



## JennyMcL (Oct 30, 2007)

You know the women in this thread aren't only amazingly beautiful, they're quite creative and original too---Brickhouse, Bag of Jelly Beans---good stuff!


----------



## hollyxann (Oct 30, 2007)

i LOVE the bag of jelly beans idea!! its soo creative and cute. lol. very colorful too.


----------



## jlowe86 (Oct 30, 2007)

hollyxann you are sooo cute in that costume. I LOVE how you decided to do your hair.

And I LOVE the bag of jellybeans too, definitely creative. You should have won a contest with that or something lol


----------



## Manda (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow, everyone looks soooo good! I am lovin the candy corn costume JLowe, you look so friggen cute!


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 30, 2007)

Holly Ann: that was such a cute costume on you..I love it!

The bag of Jelly beans is a great idea!


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 30, 2007)

Awesome! I especially love the Goth fairy!


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow!!! Everyone looks so amazing, and the costumes are very creative and original!!!

I wanted to make my own costume as well...I wanted to be medusa. But I got midterms this week, so I just threw on what I could find in my closet ATM and just used the mu I have to create a Harajuku girl look. I wanted to do a Gothic Lolita look or a Kawaii look, but I didn't have the accessories or the clothes. So, here's my version of a Harajuku gothic schoolgirl!!!


----------



## kitsune89 (Oct 31, 2007)

I love everyones costumes. If I don't look to drugged up from my root canal I will post my Halloween pics.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 31, 2007)

All of you look fab!


----------



## Jessica (Oct 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *JennyMcL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You know the women in this thread aren't only amazingly beautiful, they're quite creative and original too---Brickhouse, Bag of Jelly Beans---good stuff! I agree!!!!!


----------



## Lauren (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh my gosh I love the jelly beans costume, I just might have to steal that idea for next year, hehe! Here's mine, I was a cat. I didn't get to take pics specifically for this so these will have to do! That's my boyfriend in the first one, he was captain america.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 1, 2007)

I love how creative everyone is! You all look great!!!





Everyone has until the end of today to post their Halloween looks!


----------



## gracie-xx (Nov 1, 2007)

everyone looks well amazing! i didnt dress up this year




lol


----------



## starryeye (Nov 1, 2007)

I decided to be Beyonce for halloween!

This is my first time posting pics.

The pics are kinda heavy sorry.


----------



## kitsune89 (Nov 2, 2007)

I love everyones entries. Great job!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow... you guys did awesome jobs!


----------



## fawp (Nov 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *starryeye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I decided to be Beyonce for halloween! This is my first time posting pics.

The pics are kinda heavy sorry.

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r...adale/bey6.jpg

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r...oween07098.jpg

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r...oween07066.jpg

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r...oween07051.jpg

OMG, you look amazing! You look just like her. And I love your dress.


----------



## Sheikah (Nov 2, 2007)

These are my Halloween costumes:

The first one was very simple with the kitty make up and ears. I'm member of a Biology honor association in my university and we went to a children's hospital and had an activity for the kids, we brought them candy and painted their faces. I liked doing it very much. Some kids on the oncology floor were pretty sad and I was glad to bring a bit of happiness to their faces that day.

Attachment 36993

... and this is the one I wore to the party. I was a dead dolly! Loved it! Btw doing the freaking cuts was so hard, the paste kept trying to fall off.

Attachment 36994

Attachment 36995

Attachment 36996


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 2, 2007)

Great entries, everyone!



Thanks for contributing!

I hope everyone had a Happy Halloween!


----------

